# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Read and go

## starduck

Bonjour à tous,
je suis enchanté par la formule Read And Go qui cumule la disponibilité bi-hebdo et l'exhaustivité de Canard PC en papier. Par contre ce mois-ci, je ne vois rien venir!
Ne me dites pas que votre partenariat est fini!!!
pouvez-vous m'en dire plus?

merci

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Y a eu un raté sur la mise en ligne de leur part, dont je ne me suis pas aperçu tout de suite, c'est réparé.

----------


## starduck

J'ai vu qu'il était en ligne, merci Ivan!

----------

